# Canna butter recipe



## Walker1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi, I wasn't sure where to ask this ques. so here it is:  I want to make choc. chip cookies adding c-butter. I forgot how many sticks of butter per 1 oz. of weed. Also, how long to simmer?  Thanks all.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 5, 2012)

These are just a couple stickies found in our sub-forum _Marijuana Cuisine - Marijuana Recipes - Marijuana Cooking _

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23837

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24136


----------



## Anatory (Jan 15, 2013)

Cannabutter also called weed butter is easy to make and essentially this is a mixture of butter and weed cooked on a low heat and then strained.


----------



## Anatory (Jan 15, 2013)

Cannabutter also called weed butter is easy to make and essentially this is a mixture of butter and weed cooked on a low heat and then strained.


----------



## skullcandy (Jan 15, 2013)

anatory you should remove the porn link before one of the monitors ses it and removes you from the fourm . walker1 i think 2 grams per tsp of butter works great simmer around fifteen minutes don't forget to simmer the herb in water for around fifteen also before adding the butter,


----------

